# Canon GL1 for sale.. $345 lots of accessories, good price



## zmikecuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all fellow cubers,

I'm selling my Canon GL1 camcorder, which has served me well after the years I've had it.

Its a 3CCD camera, high picture quality, although its standard definition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150728425413?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Please read the description. I've used it to record my cubing videos, and it's always worked well.

LOTS of accessories included. For $345 it's a great deal. Although I'm only shipping within the US.

Pictures here: https://picasaweb.google.com/102930992759565805652/CanonGL1?authkey=Gv1sRgCKOrs6Lqvr_ttAE#

If you know anybody else looking for a camera, feel free to pass along.

Any questions about the camera, I will answer as soon as possible.

Oh and if this is posted in the wrong spot, I'm sorry. I wasn't quite sure where to post it...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems like a pretty good on a camera like this!


----------

